# Republicans obstructing again....



## badomen (Jan 7, 2010)

Please do tell us why the democrats are blocking reform of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac? These two "government entities" had as much to do with the mortgage crisis as anyone on wallstreet did. Yet, nobody in washington is willing to take responsibility for it. Republicans are for reform on wallstreet and in d.c.


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

The democrates don't have any finacial problems. Heck if, as a business owner, I could spend as much as I wanted, then raise the prices on a consumer that had to buy my product. Not just have too, but be forced to or face jail. That is the kind of finacial reform that is really needed. And it goes for all government, local and national.


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

wolfkiller said:


> God Bless this great land as these monkeys(GOP) will once again be spanked for their obstructionism but it seems this has become the same old story, BLOCKING FINANCIAL reform at the expense of the American People to somehow make themselves look like the heros????.......


That's great as your boy President Obama, Took $1,000,000 from the same people he's after now. When you come back with reform for Freddie and Fanny that will pass as they are the REAL root of the problem. Now tell us you are really Tim Kain? we know.


----------



## wolfkiller (Mar 23, 2010)

badomen said:


> Please do tell us why the democrats are blocking reform of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac? These two "government entities" had as much to do with the mortgage crisis as anyone on wallstreet did. Yet, nobody in washington is willing to take responsibility for it. Republicans are for reform on wallstreet and in d.c.


oh maybe you can elaborate on the Republican financial reform plan?


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

badomen said:


> Please do tell us why the democrats are blocking reform of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac? These two "government entities" had as much to do with the mortgage crisis as anyone on wallstreet did. Yet, nobody in washington is willing to take responsibility for it. Republicans are for reform on wallstreet and in d.c.


Wolf, I can answer that for you. Chris D and Barny F are so deep in bed with the sweethart deals on their own property purchases from Fanny and Freddie. If they were forced to live by the same standards as the rest of the USA they would be normal Americans. Instead they can get INTREST rates not available to average people, they get them at 2-3% less. This is why they won't reform those 2 companies. This is the reason Chris D will not return to the senate, Wolf you are CHRIS DODD arn't you. Now this thread makes sense as you want to see how you will be remembered. You will be seen as the knucke draging left leaner or just the knucke draging bleeding heart leftist, only time can tell.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

I will stick with my long held belief that the dems sabotaged our economy on Bush's watch so that they could take back the White House and hopefully the House and Senate.........and they succeeded in doing so. Hopefully, Barney Frank, Waters, Dodd, Meeks and the rest of the dem trash will get theirs one day and I will laugh my arse off if it happens.


----------



## badomen (Jan 7, 2010)

That was a very good video, shows a little insight into what's really going on in washington. Anyone who thinks giving out 100% non secured loans with no proof of income to the persons taking them out is somehow riskless? just because it's a home loan? That's insane!


----------



## gamechef (Sep 6, 2009)

The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result. We have been regulated over and over again and they have expected different results. The more regs they hadcuff us to the less freedom we will have. the Dems.


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

The Gov. keeps talking about regulating The banking industry, Wall St., Insurance and Health care. Those industries are already the most regulated industries we have in this country. Goes to show how effective Government regulation really is.


----------



## spec (Dec 13, 2005)

Great point Colorado!


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

Alas, another flame thread. Can we have a good old political discussion without flinging s**t at whatever party we don't like?


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

wolfkiller said:


> oh maybe you can elaborate on the Republican financial reform plan?


I can elaborate on the rules pertaining to using negative slang terms to describe political parties on AT.

You may not call republicans "monkeys".......

You cannot call democrats "democraps"........

These are just two examples of the countless thousands that are not OK to use.

If you cannot make your point by simply using "republican" or democrat", you have already lost the debate........and possibly some extra time away from the computer.


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

ColoradoHunter said:


> The Gov. keeps talking about regulating The banking industry, Wall St., Insurance and Health care. Those industries are already the most regulated industries we have in this country. Goes to show how effective Government regulation really is.


Regulation is the government's way of controlling the means of production. It doesn't matter which party is in charge, the players change but the game remains the same. The government jumps in the front of the parade and declares "I'm in charge, pay me."
The current administration has enacted more regulations on the private sector in the history of this country... since the last administration.
No matter which team you root for, you're all screwed.


----------



## Zanarov (May 13, 2010)

Meh im new here but heres my two cents...republicans usualy lower taxes on corps..nation gets in debt then a democrat comes and fixes it for a term or two then we go back to repub...(eg clinton (surplus)---->bush (MASSIVE DEBT)

In the end they balance each other out...Democrats do some stuff to protect the little guy, repubs protect the bug guy...democrats protect privacy, republicans take it away...so balance. 

Thats why we have two parties, stop being hipocrats and blaming one party or onother for your problems, you vote for them, the majority rules. Dont like em? vote em out. 

...Another thing..havent seen it much here but whats with the flip flopping? Month ago people were clamoring for more of shore drilling and blaming the greenies for not having it...now that theres a accident..wow weres the rule!! rarw blame the politicians. People know the risks stick to your guns and who knows perhaps the politic will follow suit since they dont have to flip flop to keep in line with the voters


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Zanarov said:


> Meh im new here but heres my two cents...republicans usualy lower taxes on corps..nation gets in debt then a democrat comes and fixes it for a term or two then we go back to repub...(eg clinton (surplus)---->bush (MASSIVE DEBT)
> 
> In the end they balance each other out...Democrats do some stuff to protect the little guy, repubs protect the bug guy...democrats protect privacy, republicans take it away...so balance.
> 
> ...


what dems do is addict the little guy to handouts so they become dependent on the government and dem politicians. Those addicted junkies think the dems are out to help them just as guys shooting smack and snorting coke think the dealers are there to help them too.

Is English your native language?


----------



## Zanarov (May 13, 2010)

No English is not my native tongue...4th language so my writing isnt to good.

As for handouts? Correct me if im wrong but arent social security and medicare also a handout?

So why dont we all stop blaming politicians for our troubles...you know their stances if you dont like it dont vote for them.

I'm sorry but in a Democracy the majority rules, as I said earlier if you have a problem vote them out.

If your party doesnt win? suck it up the opisisions view point will be enacted. Honostly? I think they should have led those banks die and let the free market rule. Sadly my party isnt holding office so all I can do is suck it up and write my reps.(Granted I dont think any party would have let that happen)

(And by little guy I meant protecting small businesses from monopolies and larger corps...not always but more then republicans. I also mean the protection of my privacy)


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Look, the democrats had COMPLETE, filibuster proof, control of both houses. And they could barely stop bickering amoungst each other long enough to get helth care voted in. The repulicana were powerless to stop ANYTHING they wanted to do!!!! They go virtually NOTHING accomplished. No obstruction needed...........

Washington is a complete FLUSTER CUCK!!!!! No mater which party your talking about!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

Your right! Social Security and Medicare are handouts, brought into effect under Democraric presidents. Another scam the government pulled over its subjects. Last statement from SS said I was going to have to be 72 to get full benefits. 72! By the time I get there it'll be raised to over 80. Don't get me wrong, hard working, tax paying people should be able to retire. But what about all of those who retired without ever working?


----------



## timboj (Mar 9, 2004)

Zanarov said:


> Meh im new here but heres my two cents...republicans usualy lower taxes on corps..nation gets in debt then a democrat comes and fixes it for a term or two then we go back to repub...(eg clinton (surplus)---->bush (MASSIVE DEBT)
> 
> In the end they balance each other out...Democrats do some stuff to protect the little guy, repubs protect the bug guy...democrats protect privacy, republicans take it away...so balance.
> 
> ...



4th language or not ........ I think you've pretty much hit the nail on the head.
Bravo!


----------



## Joe'Bronco (Mar 12, 2010)

Wolfkiller, EVERY ONE of your posts have been on the left side of the political spectrum and have NOTHING to do with archery. I doubt you have ever shot a bow, let alone own one...

Go troll on another site and leave this one for the REAL archers that want to talk about archery and not anarchy.


----------



## Ayastigi (Jul 9, 2007)

*my two cents*

I agree both parties are to blame for much of our nations problems by the choices they make that many of the American people do not either know about or understand if they did know.

However, after being once voting democrat then researching how each party operates from in the inside out I can honestly say that a portion of the democrats in office are interpreting the constitution for each thing they compare it to. If you notice things on the same nature have different outcomes. If they were both measured by the same rule (constitution) then shouldn't they have the same outcome. 

If any of you that knows anything about how the the democratic party has changed their core beliefs would know that the progressivism has been infiltrating the party for over 50 years. Look at what they say about our rule of law and why do they deem it necessary that 9 out of every 10 every laws they make are restricting our rights or taking them away instead of doing what the government was meant to do and that is protect our rights.

I am not going to go into detail because I am a believer that if you really want to know the truth (like I did) you will do the research yourself. Im not hear to change your mind but to only spark an interest within you to search for the answer. Infact I am disgusted with both parties they have forgotten who they work for and that is our fault for not reminding them. But it we want the America that made us great then you know how to research who your voting for and you know where the voting booth is. R

Remember this quote " If your not part of the solution then you are part of the problem" educate yourself and then vote do not sit ideal nor vote without understanding.


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice post Ayastigi. If only people would start to look up the facts for themselves and do their own research vs. listening to someone or something else that supposedly will tell them the truth, we'd be ahead of the game in getting our country back. Some of you AT members may think Glenn Beck is as loony as they come, but he does raise questions about the state of our government and where we're heading as a nation that need to be researched.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm not a Republican or Democrat but I am a conservative.
Both parties have squandered our rights and blowed a lot of OUR MONEY. Obama is without a doubt *the most* liberal president we've ever had........really I wouldn't even call him a liberal, he's a pure Socialist/Marxist. One thing I do know is that.....you can NOT spend your way to prosperity....it'l never happen.
The best thing the goverment could ever do is get out of our lives and our pocket books. I've never seen a tax increase that ever worked.....that's not my opinion, that's just a fact....history proves that.
The truth is you cannot be a Socialist and be in agreement with our Constitution and Bill Of Rights......the two just do not function together. We've not had a real conservative president since Ronald Reagan. The Democrats should read JKF's speech on taxes, I believe he gave it around 1962? Matter of fact the Republicans need to read it also.


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

Curve1 said:


> I'm not a Republican or Democrat but I am a conservative.
> Both parties have squandered our rights and blowed a lot of OUR MONEY. Obama is without a doubt *the most* liberal president we've ever had........really I wouldn't even call him a liberal, he's a pure Socialist/Marxist. One thing I do know is that.....you can NOT spend your way to prosperity....it'l never happen.
> The best thing the goverment could ever do is get out of our lives and our pocket books. I've never seen a tax increase that ever worked.....that's not my opinion, that's just a fact....history proves that.
> The truth is you cannot be a Socialist and be in agreement with our Constitution and Bill Of Rights......the two just do not function together. We've not had a real conservative president since Ronald Reagan. The Democrats should read JKF's speech on taxes, I believe he gave it around 1962? Matter of fact the Republicans need to read it also.


The fact is that the US hasn't had a President that adhered to the Constitution since Grover Cleveland. Every President of the past two centuries, 20th and 21st, has increased the size of government. US citizens are serfs in servility to the government.


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Enough blame to go around with all those career politicians in office. How about some politician reform?


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Zanarov said:


> In the end they balance each other out...Democrats do some stuff to protect the little guy, repubs protect the bug guy...democrats protect privacy, republicans take it away...so balance.


Democrats protect privacy? Unless you own a firearm, then they want to keep all kinds of records on you, and some Democrats want to publicly publish that info.


----------



## turkeycallmaker (Jun 10, 2010)

I am one who votes on issues rather than party affiliation. I consider myself very conservative and a supporter of traditional family values. Someone stated that the U.S. is a democracy. I believe the correct term is a "democratic republic". 
I'll be the first to admit that the republicans have made plenty of mistakes, some greater than others. The thing that frosts me is that the current administration will not accept responsibility for their own screwups and continue to blame those on the previous administration. The answer to improving the country is not to hire more "czars" (that name in itself smacks of marxism and communism). The answer is not to dis-band the agency that regulates off-shore drilling and create 3 new ones. The answer is not to tack things like removing a ban on gays in the military to a military spending bill, where if you vote against repealing a ban, you are called unpatriotic for not supporting spending for the troops. It seems like that was the same trick they used last year to pass "hate crimes" legislation. What's up with hillary wanting to file suit against the state of Arizona for their legislation against illegal immigration? 
You can bash the republicans if you like, but I heard it said once that persons who live in glass houses should not throw stones. This administration is steering the U.S. to a point that many are questioning their national pride. That is a sad commentary on a nation. It won't take many more of their colossal leftist policy changes and I may be in the same boat. 
I'll stop there before I get stirred up.


----------



## amorgan1006 (May 3, 2010)

*archery*

Isn't this an archery forum? Why would someone post a thread about financial reform on here? Of course, given the fact that the point he was trying to make indicates a willingness to actively pursue argument on a subject where he's clearly very ignorant... I guess we already have a partial explanation.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

I guess Wolfkiller was a hit and run.....or he got killed..lol:mg:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

ArtV said:


> I guess Wolfkiller was a hit and run.....or he got killed..lol:mg:


Newt Gingrich ran him over with a Hummer


----------

